# I'm sick



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Just wondering if I should delay the w/c for a few days due to my cold. Or are shrimps immune to our illness?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Just wondering if I should delay the w/c for a few days due to my cold. Or are shrimps immune to our illness?


I would just wash my hand thoroughly and then do the w/c, just don't sneeze on to the tank


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL
i wonder if our cold is class-wide virus


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your shrimp will be fine.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I use the drip method for water change which means i'll be putting my mouth on that tube and sucking.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I use the drip method for water change which means i'll be putting my mouth on that tube and sucking.


lol. good thing you only have one tank..otherwise your week would be occupied by WC's, can't leave home when they're dripping haha.

your cold won't affect shrimps.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I use the drip method for water change which means i'll be putting my mouth on that tube and sucking.


my goodness, put some water in the tube and let gravity drive it downward, the water movement should be the same as sucking it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I use the drip method for water change which means i'll be putting my mouth on that tube and sucking.


maybe that's how you got sick, by sucking on dirty water..lol jk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I use the drip method for water change which means i'll be putting my mouth on that tube and sucking.


get yourself a pump...


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

That post was the craziest one I've read...ever. I'm willing to bet everything I have that your shrimp will NOT catch a cold...lol.

Might want to stock up on Kleenex just in case, though!!


----------

